# TallyGeni 8008 colour laser printer

## alexbuell

I've a TallyGeni 8008 colour laser printer gathering dust because there doesn't seem to be a printer driver available for Linux. Does anyone know any better? Thanks

----------

## alexbuell

 *alexbuell wrote:*   

> I've a TallyGeni 8008 colour laser printer gathering dust because there doesn't seem to be a printer driver available for Linux. Does anyone know any better? Thanks

 

Not any more, I've sold the damn paperweight on Ebay.

----------

## d2_racing

And now try to buy and HP or something that support Linux.

----------

